# Case 850B Operation



## Dkodet (Dec 22, 2013)

I apologize if this is a posting already, but tried the search up-top and gave me a 404 error. 

I recently purchased a 850B and like a good little boy, I tried to read the manual before I started to play, but the previous owner did not provide. So I searched google and am un-able to find a manual online, and hoping that someone here might know a few items.

As I sit in the drivers eat, I have three levers. two being the right track and left track. they have three positions. Forward, middle and backwards. which is high and which is low? I know the middle is neutral, so have that right 

Secondly, down on the ground where the seat meets the floor is a level that can be pulled up and down. Cannot figure out what this does. I have to be in neutral to move othee wise get grinding of gears, but I can operate with the lever both up and down. Any ideas/


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Dkodet,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

There is an operators manual on ebay for $35 plus s&h. This should cover all of your current questions, plus maintenance items.

There is also a used operators manual/service manual combo for $140 plus s&h. If you intend to tear into it, the service manual should be helpful.


----------



## Aircommuter (Jun 12, 2016)

The levers for the tracks are high in the forward position and low is back, the lever below the seat is high and low range, down is low range, you will probably only use the up or high position when you are moving a great distance or other resistance work.


----------

